# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات الخاص >  جرائم السرقه.....

## shimaa fadel

قام (أ) بالستيلاء على نظاره مملوكه لصديقه (ب) بقصد المزاح ثم تبين له بعد ذلك ان هذا الاخير لم يعر الامر اهتمام فقرر الاحتفاظ بها لنفسه 
1_ ما الجريمه التى ارتكبها (أ) 
2- هل يتغير رايك اذا علم (ب) بعد فتره بالامر ولكنه رضى به

----------


## shimaa fadel

اتمنى من حضرتك يادكتوره حل هذه القضيه لانها فعلا جابتلى صداااااااااااااااااااااع

----------

